# tannins



## michaelz (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all, will the tannins eventually settle in my tank or will it always be a brownish color?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning michael.

Tannins won't hurt your fish or plants and the water will clear after a few water changes.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Carbon will also remove them,but it wont hurt the tank inhabitants.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got the same thing in my tank at the moment, and that's after soaking the wood for over a week, with 2 daily hot water changes, hahaha.

I didn't think I'd like it, but it actually makes the tank look a lot cooler! (Kinda' wish it would stay, but I do use carbon, so it's not to be.)


----------



## michaelz (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks everyone=] ive been doin some water changes and what do you know my water is clearing up....but as long as it doesnt hurt the fish then it does look pretty sweet


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of fish do you have?Some fish,like certain tetras and bettas come from black water streams,and will feel more natural with the tannin stained water.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

BBradbury said:


> Tannins won't hurt your fish or plants and the water will clear after a few water changes.


Depends on the type and age of the wood actually. ;o)

Blackwater tanks are just simply awesome! You can't beat the natural look ifn ya ask me.


----------



## michaelz (Jul 26, 2011)

i have 6 tiger barbs a few otos and a few corys.....i just did an 80% water change....it looks a lot less murky....soaking the driftwood, untill i know all tannins are out, another water change in a few days should get rid of more


----------

